# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Solidoodle Forum >  Show off your Solidoodle

## JacobysOne

Anyone with a Solidoodle, please feel free to post some photos.  I always enjoy seeing what hardware you have.

Jacoby

----------


## Stevos758

uGgje08l.jpg

Here is mine in its current state.

----------


## AbracadabraMan

Looks good Stevos!  I really like your set up.  Just curious, is this in your house?  What room?

----------


## MolecularConcept

Finally got mine back up and running. Sorry for the crappy picpicture074.jpg

----------


## JacobysOne

Wow, that's a nice one MolecularConcept.  Is that the SD3?

----------


## MolecularConcept

yes its an SD3 with a RUMBA board.

----------


## Mcbride19

really nice one !

----------


## Larry

Steve I love your setup.  How long have you had your solidoodle?

----------

